# Problems with Engine Management and EPC!



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Hope I'm posting this in the correct section, if not please feel free to move it.

Late last week I was driving down the M3 from work, car was running fine, had it recently serviced and an electrical fault sorted as well. As I was driving the revs seemed to suddenly drop and the car felt like it was about to stall, however it kept on running but felt like it had reduced power, at this point the EPC light came on in the dash pod and stayed on. Managed to get home, stayed there for approx. 15 minutes and went to go back out in the TT again, however it wouldn't start for at least 3 attempts, when I did finally start it the EPC light was still on, and also the engine management light came on too. 
Anyway long story short, the same thing happened again the following day, revs dropped, reduced power and warning lights etc. 
At this point I called out the RAC, by the time they arrived and checked the car, it was running fine and all warning lights had gone out (typically!!!!) The guy ran a diagnostic anyway and the following codes came up:

DTC:16395, camshaft timing control, bank1; specification not achieved (over-advanced)
DTC: 16705, Engine Speed sensor input circuit incorrect signal
DTC: 16706, Engine speed sensor input circuit no signal

He then proceeded to tell me these were only 'intermittent faults' and that my car could have been having a funny 5 minutes, so couldn't do anything about them at the roadside. Car ran fine after this, until I went out in it the next day and the same thing with the reduced revs and warning lights happened again.

Am now very reluctant to drive my car in case it breaks down completely, and I drive up and down the M3 most days which as some of you may know is currently roadworks with no hard shoulder most of the way along!

Would like to know the following:

1. is it actually safe to drive at the moment, 
2. how long is it likely to continue to be safe to drive before it goes completely wrong,
3. What do the fault codes mean and are they easy to fix?

So sorry for the long winded post but that car is my pride and joy and really don't want it to be completely buggered so want to get it sorted as quickly and easily as possible.

Thanks in advance to anyone that might be able to help.

Nat


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

have a lok at the ross tech wiki for the code explanations and some symptoms / causes

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... ault_Codes

so......
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 011/000017
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 321/000801
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 322/000802

see if you can see any common items?
someone hopefully will be along to explain more soon!


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thankyou.

Just realised I probably should have specified which TT it is!

Its MK1 51 plate, 1.8 225 Cabrio.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It will end up not starting or letting you down at the most inconvenient time. Get it checked ASAP.
Dodgy crank shaft speed sensor is probably causing the other fault.
Hoggy.


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thankyou so much!

Next question, is it an expensive fix? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Average price on Ebay £20, not sure of OEM price for sensor, but probably x3. 
Part No. 06A906433L
Hoggy.


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Update:

It died yesterday, on the M3, in the part with roadworks and no hard shoulder!!! 

Now not even going to touch it until I find out what's definitely wrong with it!


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

MissNat87 said:


> Update:
> 
> It died yesterday, on the M3, in the part with roadworks and no hard shoulder!!!
> 
> Now not even going to touch it until I find out what's definitely wrong with it!


bet that made you popular :-(


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jez xbx said:


> MissNat87 said:
> 
> 
> > Update:
> ...


Oh yes it did, I managed to make the traffic news on the radio and various websites!  It also made half of my work colleagues late for work too!


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

After countless problems with sensors I just wanted to say I'd really suggest going OEM for them. I had several camshaft sensors that weren't OEM (even though one was meant to be) and they were awful and worse than a faulty OEM one..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Boruki said:


> After countless problems with sensors I just wanted to say I'd really suggest going OEM for them. I had several camshaft sensors that weren't OEM (even though one was meant to be) and they were awful and worse than a faulty OEM one..


Hi MissNat, Crank shaft speed sensor not camshaft sensor. in case this ^^^^ confused you, but yes always use OEM if poss.
Hoggy.


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice regarding parts! 

Next question is, anyone recommend a decent Audi specialist mobile mechanic in the Farnborough/Fleet area? Would have taken it to The Phirm as they are not far from me but am too scared to drive it anywhere, even though it seems to be starting fine and has no warning lights after yesterdays antics! (Also got advised that if I drive it and it breaks down again my recovery service won't come out to me)


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Update:
Haven't driven th car for almost a month but in that time have had the battery replaced, as it was running on 2v  
Question is, it's now showing no fault codes after we cleared them and did a re-read once the battery was replaced, is this likely to fix the issues or is changing the battery not going to help?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

MissNat87 said:


> Update:
> Haven't driven th car for almost a month but in that time have had the battery replaced, as it was running on 2v
> Question is, it's now showing no fault codes after we cleared them and did a re-read once the battery was replaced, is this likely to fix the issues or is changing the battery not going to help?


Hi, Be prepared to get stranded on the M3 again. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

You'll need to drive it then re scan it and fix whatever flags up again.


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh no  I've tried everywhere to get a mechanic to come out but seem to be having no luck. I'm literally on the verge of just buying a new car rather than trying to get this one repaired!


----------



## Mcmtt (Dec 1, 2015)

Crank sensor is no big deal takes 30mins to fit and costs about £45 from euro car parts (Bosch)


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

I got told by a mechanic (one that was meant to come fix it and just didn't) that it was the engine speed sensor? :?


----------



## Mcmtt (Dec 1, 2015)

Engine speed sensor is aka crank sensor!


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

ah ok! If anyone knows of any Audi/VW specialist mechanics in the Hampshire area (Farnborough, fleet etc) That would be able to come out and make the repair, please let me know as I seem to be having real issues trying to get this sorted!


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

All sorted at last! Now gonna put it up for sale as I've just brought a new one!


----------

